# Der Handy-Thread



## Waldelfe77 (3. Juni 2014)

Welches Handy habt ihr? Welches wollt ihr? Welche Spiele spielt ihr da drauf? 



 __________________


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe seit Release das Samsung Galaxy S5. Bin damit rundum zufrieden, groß-scharf-schnell. Da ich vorher ein Smartphone mit 400 MB internem Speicher hatte genieße ich die 16 GB jetzt in vollen Zügen.  Spiele habe ich jetzt nicht so viele, halt die üblichen Verdächtigen: Plants vs. Zombies 1 und 2, World of Goo, Cut the Rope 2 etc. Nur für zwischendurch halt. Nutze es bisher eher zum chatten (Whats App, Hangouts) und als Plattform für die Runtastic-App zum Aufzeichnen meiner sportlichen Outdoor-Aktivitäten (Radfahren, Joggen, Nordic Walking etc.). Und zum fotografieren natürlich.

Fazit: Tolles Teil, wird mich erstmal auf längere Zeit begleiten. Ach ja, telefonieren kann man damit glaub auch. Hab ich gehört.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2014)

Iphone 5, und meistens spiel ich nichts drauf, gibt momentan meiner Meinung nach nichts was sich wirklich lohnt oder Spaß macht. Geschweige denn das Spiele wie Infinity Blade auch unendlich (haha Wortspiel...) Akkuleistung zieht.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Juni 2014)

Das was mich am meisten stört sind zum einen die unverschämten Rechteforderungen vieler Apps sowie verkappte oder unverhohlener Inapp-Kauf-Irrsinn. Hab letztens mal meinen guten alten Gameboy (Advance) reaktiviert und war sowas von erleichtert dass es auch ohne solchen Mist geht und die Spiele teils deutlich mehr Spaß machen. Soll nicht heißen dass per se aufm Smartphone alles schlecht ist diesbezüglich, aber man muss schon ordentlich aufpassen.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab ein iPhone 5, es ist ok, aber dass mans nicht als Device nutzen kann und der iTunes-Zwang nervt mich schon extrem. Hatte davor ein iPhone 3 GS, das hat mich damals schon gestört. Aber beide Handies waren umsonst, da sagt man nicht nein. Beim aktuellen ist der Knopf oben rechts kaputt und der Home-Button funktioniert auch nur in 2/3 der Fälle, zudem behauptet das Handy ab und zu einfach mal, dass keine SIM-Karte eingelegt sei. Dann muss ich das Teil neu starten... Also müsst ich mir wohl mal ein neues zulegen. Allerdings kämpf ich noch mit mir, ob ich mir wirklich nochmal ein iPhone antun soll oder nicht. Von nem Fingerscan halt ich gar nix, daher wärs wohl nochmals n iPhone 5, falls man das überhaupt noch erhält oder alternativ dann ein Android. Der Mist ist einfach, dass wenn man den Anbieter wechselt, alle Daten und Apps verloren sind...
Insofern werd ich mein Handy wohl noch behalten, bis es komplett den Geist aufgibt.

Besonders tolle Spiele hab ich auch nicht. Angry Birds hat vermutlich fast jeder, ansonsten hab ich noch sonen Bubble-Shooter und ein Sudoku. GTA Vice City hab ich mir mal gekauft und durchgespielt, allerdings ists im Vergleich zur PC-Version recht schwierig zu steuern, Autoaim ist doof, würde aber ohne aufm Handy gar nicht funktionieren, aber das Schlimmste: Man kann die Radiosender nicht wechseln. Das heisst, der Radiosender ist jeweils ans Auto gebunden und wenn man nen andern Sender hören will, muss man das Auto wechseln!


----------



## Lianora (3. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Mist ist einfach, dass wenn man den Anbieter wechselt, alle Daten und Apps verloren sind...



Also. zumindest bei nem HTC kannst du ALLE Daten (ausser Apps) vom iPhone übernehmen...


----------



## Davatar (3. Juni 2014)

Und wie funktioniert das? Kann man da das iPhone-Backup auswählen und er zieht sich das Zeug raus?


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2014)

Spielemäßig mittlerweile am liebsten SNesoid und dann sowas wie Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Nookiezilla (3. Juni 2014)

Sony Xperia Z2. Einfach hammer dat Ding 
Spielen tue ich aufm Smartphone immer seltener, aber wenn doch dann: Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy V, QuiZUp und Spirit Stones.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2014)

Das super-bonzige Nokia 108. Simkarte jeweils für Deutschland und Schweiz drin.


----------



## Dominau (3. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und wie funktioniert das? Kann man da das iPhone-Backup auswählen und er zieht sich das Zeug raus?



Ich selbst habe ein WindowsPhone, da gibts es 2 Apps die für das tauschen von Kontakten und Apps da sind. 
Das tauschen von Apps ist eher schwieriger, bei der WindowsPhone App bekommt man vorschläge
zu Apps die die selbe funktion haben. 
Ich tippe einfach mal darauf das es solche Apps auch für iOS/Android gibt.

@Thread:

Ich nutze seit es draußen ist das Nokia Lumia 920. Mein erstes Smartphone, bin zufrieden. WP bekommt immer mehr funktionen und es toll das mit zu erleben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das was mich am meisten stört sind zum einen die unverschämten Rechteforderungen vieler Apps sowie verkappte oder unverhohlener Inapp-Kauf-Irrsinn. Hab letztens mal meinen guten alten Gameboy (Advance) reaktiviert und war sowas von erleichtert dass es auch ohne solchen Mist geht und die Spiele teils deutlich mehr Spaß machen. Soll nicht heißen dass per se aufm Smartphone alles schlecht ist diesbezüglich, aber man muss schon ordentlich aufpassen.


this.

Das ist es was mir so den Spaß am Spielen auf dem iPhone verdorben hat. Hatte Beginn 2011 ein Iphone 4 da gab es diesen Inappkauf so gut wie gar nicht. Da hat man seine 0,79.-/Spiel gezahlt und die Sache war gegessen. Heute zahlst du entweder 2-3.-/Spiel + Inappkauf oder Gratis + Inappkauf. Das dreiste ist das es ohne diese oftmals schlichtweg fast unmöglich ist voran zu kommen.

Das hätte Apple wirklich nicht erlauben dürfen. 

Ein weiteres Problem ist halt wirklich die Touchsteuerung, gerade bei Prügelspielen, Shootern oder GTA, unpräzise, wacklig, unbequem und einfach nervig.

Was ab und an mal Spaß macht ist Game Dev, bzw allgemein die Spiele von Kairosoft.


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2014)

also zu meiner zeit waren handys noch zum telefonieren da.......
und nicht für diesen sinnbefreiten mist, den es heute gibt.

hab grad wieder mein gutes altes c55 in betrieb genommen


----------



## Nookiezilla (3. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> also zu meiner zeit waren handys noch zum telefonieren da.......
> und nicht für diesen sinnbefreiten mist, den es heute gibt.
> 
> hab grad wieder mein gutes altes c55 in betrieb genommen



Nicht schon wieder so einer.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2014)

Nookiezilla schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder so einer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab seit ca. 1 Jahr ein Lumia 925. Verschiedenste Xbox Live Spiele drauf (fast alle Gratis-Spiele und die Angry-Birds-Spiele). Einige Sport- und News-Apps. Wetter, DB und (fast) alle Nokia Apps 

Bin zufrieden mit dem Teil. Zum Glück hab ich die 32GB-Version und nicht nur die Standard-16GB-Version.


----------



## Piti49 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab seit Veröffentlichung das Xperia Z2. 
Anfangs war ich skeptisch da ich vorher vom Iphone 4 aufs S2 gewechselt bin, aber das S2 war eine Katastrophe, dann aufs Iphone 5 gewartet und nach 2 Jahren hab ich gedacht, mmhhhhh Sony und die vorabtest waren überzeugend.

Und jetzt wo ich es ein paar Wochen habe bin ich manchmal immer noch mega begeistert  Die Verbindung vieler Konten auf dem Handy und die Verknüpfungsmöglichkeiten mit anderen Sonygeräten sind sehr angenehm und leicht zu händeln.
Die Kamera überzeugt, besser wie beim Iphone, aber ob es die beste ist mag ich nicht zu behaupten. Der Sound ist Hammer besonders die Kopfhörer dabei, aber auch die Stereolautsprecher sind ziemlich nice.

Und Blitz schnell alles kein Plastik und tatsächlich wasserdicht, fals man mal 3 Minuten in der Badewanne tauchen will und dabei Order and Chaos Online Spielen will.............     =


Spiele: Alles bekannte und beliebte wird angeschaut. überzeugt und eine Zeit gespielt hab ich Dungeon Quest und Order and Chaos online sowie das Kartenspiel davon gehören einfach mit drauf ^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Juni 2014)

Waldelfe77 schrieb:


> Welches Handy habt ihr?



Nokia 6300


----------



## Davatar (3. Juni 2014)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Und Blitz schnell alles kein Plastik und tatsächlich wasserdicht, fals man mal 3 Minuten in der Badewanne tauchen will und dabei Order and Chaos Online Spielen will.............     =


Krass :O Funktioniert auch der Touch unter Wasser oder ist das wasserdicht-sein einfach dazu da, damit das Handy den Tauchgang überlebt?


----------



## Nookiezilla (3. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Krass :O Funktioniert auch der Touch unter Wasser oder ist das wasserdicht-sein einfach dazu da, damit das Handy den Tauchgang überlebt?



Nein, es funktioniert nicht, ist Technisch gar nicht möglich. Ich nehme meins aber auch gerne mit unter die Dusche, einfach zum Musik hören + nebenbei sauber machen 
Was aber geht ist, Playsi Gamepad mitm Z2 verbinden, den kA mehr wie er heißt Modus an, so dass das ganze Wasser nicht am Display rumpfuscht, und so zocken, wenn mans braucht


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Funktioniert auch der Touch unter Wasser


Nein.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Krass :O Funktioniert auch der Touch unter Wasser oder ist das wasserdicht-sein einfach dazu da, damit das Handy den Tauchgang überlebt?


Die Touchfunktionen sind schon mit "nur" feutchten Fingern (etwa nach dem Fahrradfahren bei Regen) eine Qual. Unter Wasser geht dann nix mehr.

Ach ja: Bei aller Begeisterung für das Galaxy S5 stößt es mir extrem sauer auf dass da kein UKW-Radio drin ist. Bei dem gesalzenen Preis eigentlich eine Frechheit, selbst mein voriges 200€-0815-Smartphone hatte eines. Stream nützt mir nix, da es entweder ständig buffert wenn ich den Standort wechsle oder erst gar nicht funktioniert, außerdem saugt das ruckzuck das Volumen leer. Hab dafür wieder meinen kleinen Sony Walkman aktiviert. Da sollte Samsung für zukünftige Spitzen-Smartphones nochmal in sich gehen. Nicht jeder hört ausschließlich die Plattensammlung oder Internetradio.


----------



## karull (3. Juni 2014)

Hab nach mehreren Iphones ein Nokia Lumia 920 mit WP 8.1,und bin super zufrieden damit.Bis jetzt vermisse ich keine app darauf.super find ich das Induktions Akku laden,und das man den touchscreen auch mit Handschuhen bedienen kann.


----------



## Nookiezilla (3. Juni 2014)

karull schrieb:


> Hab nach mehreren Iphones ein Nokia Lumia 920 mit WP 8.1,und bin super zufrieden damit.Bis jetzt vermisse ich keine app darauf.super find ich das Induktions Akku laden,und das man den touchscreen auch mit Handschuhen bedienen kann.



Kann man mittlerweile auf recht vielen Smartphones.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2014)

_Motorola Moto G (16G

Mein Galaxy Note 1 ist letztens kaputt gegangen, da musste "günstiger" Ersatz her.

Bin vollkommen zufrieden - Kitkat drauf, Bildschirm tol, Quadcore, usw. - aber ich schreib eh nur bei Whatsapp usw. _


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2014)

*Scam gelöscht*


----------



## Ninuschflmm (24. September 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt das Iphone 6 von 7.mobile gekauft und bin so zufrieden damit.  Habe echt gedacht, dass es nur ein Abklatsch vom Iphone5S wird, aber es ist deutlich besser und mit dem neuen betriebssystem sit alles noch schneller als vorher.  Die, die sich für Apple begeistern würde ich auch jeden fall das neue Iphone empfehlen 

 

P.s.: Von Samsung bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Davatar (30. September 2014)

Mittlerweile hab ichs endlich mal geschafft, mich von iPhones abzuwenden und mir ein Samsung S5 gekauft. Das war ne fantastische Entscheidung! Zuerst muss man sich ein Bisschen mit dem System vertraut machen und die AutoUpdates deaktivieren, danach flutschts aber wie ne Forelle. Dass man das Handy als Device benutzen kann ist einfach unschlagbar. Ich werd definitiv nie wieder zu nem iPhone zurückkehren. Nicht falsch verstehn, das 3GS war damals schon toll und das 5er war auch ok, aber so wirklich richtig zufrieden war ich mit beiden nie. Vor allem ist man einfach total eingeschränkt in vielen Dingen und wird auch noch zu *würg* iTunes... gezwungen...

 

Was mich erstaunt ist, wie gut das Display vom S5 reagiert. Beim iPhone konnt ich das Display vergessen, wenn ein paar Wassertröpfchen drauf waren. Das S5 kann ich auch in strömendem Regen noch ganz normal bedienen.

Und schön ist natürlich auch, dass man solche Handies problemlos mit in die Dusche (also nicht die Dusche aber den Raum mit der Dusche drin) mitnehmen kann, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass es durch den Wasserdampf beschädigt werden könnte.

 

Ich kann jedem wasserdichte Handies anraten


----------



## myadictivo (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann jedem wasserdichte Handies anraten 


 

sind die nicht alle per se "wasserdicht" / dampfdicht ? hatte bisher eigentlich weder bei mp3 playern noch div. handys probleme mit feuchtigkeit und trage die bei wind und wetter in der trikottasche beim radeln. mehr schlecht als recht in ne tüte gewickelt, die nur das gröbste abhält. ging noch nix kaputt 

 

bin leider immer noch bei den apple-jüngern. aber auch nur weil ich sowohl ein 3gs als auch aktuell ein altes 4s geschenkt bekommen habe und mir ehrlich gesagt >150&#8364; für nen telefon auch zuviel sind. wobei mich apple mit o.g. restriktionen schon ankotzt. überlege das 4s zu verkaufen und ein 80&#8364; win-phone zu holen. allerdings müsste ich 100% sicher sein das whatsapp da problemlos funktioniert. ansonsten nutze ich handys eh nur mal alle 3 monate für navigation beim autofahren oder mal irgendwelche apps. sofern der empfang es zulässt. denn hier ist ja selbst 3G eine seltenheit. eben nicht nur festnetzinternet wird hier steinzeitlich behandelt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Oktober 2014)

Außer Whatsapp/Facebook machen wir doch eh nix am Handy...


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2014)

Also ich nutz mein Handy durchaus zum arbeiten, zum Mails verschicken, PDFs durchlesen, Meetings organisieren, Kalender und Termine einhalten, Youtube-Videos gucken  Musik hören

und ich hatte sogar mal sone Mobile-MMO-App, aber nach ner Woche verging mir die Lust dazu.

 

myadictivo: wasserdicht heisst halt auch, dass Dir das Handy mal in ne Pfütze fallen könnte unds noch funktionieren würde. ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich mal ne Statistik gesehn hab, in der stand, dass zu den häufigsten Wasserschäden bei Handys der gehört, dass das Handy ins Klo fällt. insofern würds das dann auch überleben ^^

und WhatsApp läuft glaub ich auf allen gängigen Systemen, aber Angabe ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Oktober 2014)

Whatsapp ist wirklich leistungsabhängig. Bei älteren Modellen ists ne Qual.


----------



## pampam (2. Oktober 2014)

Die günstigen Windows-Phones kann ich voll empfehlen.
WA läuft auf jeden Fall problemlos und ansonsten sind die in der Preisklasse auch unglaublich schnell.


----------



## myadictivo (2. Oktober 2014)

naja, gestern gabs wohl kurzzeitig bei base das y330 für 19&#8364;. da hätte ich ja gerne zugeschlagen. android kenne ich zumindest ansatzweise auch vom tablet und für mich hätte es von der technischen seite vollkommen ausgereicht..

und das 4s hätte ich auch 100% noch gut verkauft bekommen. aber wat solls  zu weihnachten vll ein win8 phone.. je nachdem wie oft mir das 4s noch runterfällt oder der erst kürzlich erneuerte akku schlapp macht


----------



## Lari (10. Oktober 2014)

Wirklich niemand das Oneplus One? Ich finds toll.

Technisch auf einer Ebene mit den aktuellen High-End Telefonen aber kostet nur die Hälfte 

 

Spiel damit aber eigentlich nicht. Facebook, eMail, Whatsapp, Telefonieren. Dient also immernoch hauptsächlich der Kommunikation.


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

LG G3. Kann sogar die Vorlesungsaufzeichnungen (pdf mit handgeschriebenen Anmerkungen oder komplett handgeschrieben) öffnen. Mein altes Samsung Galaxy S4 konnte das nicht. Außerdem ist der Name schön kurz, dann muss ich nicht so viel tippen, wenn mich jemand fragt, welches Handy ich habe xD

 

Spiele habe ich tatsächlich keine, ich lese immer im Internet, wenn ich mal nichts anderes zu tun habe (oder etwas anderes zu tun habe, auf das ich keine Lust habe).

 

Die Aufnahme von 4K-Videos geht auch, ist aber vollkommen nutzlos, da die Bildqualität nicht so gut ist...

 

Ansonsten bin ich aber zufriedener als mit dem Samsung Galaxy S4. Die Akkulaufzeit ist auch deutlich höher (bis zu 6 Stunden kann der Bildschirm an sein) trotz größerem Bildschirm und höherer Auflösung.


----------



## vollmi (13. Oktober 2014)

Nicht direkt nur Handy. Aber ich find das Werbevideo von Adobe so geil

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlLR9ANGsOo[/youtube]

 

Surface 3 und Windows Handy hab ich ja schon. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Adobe Package und TALENT


----------



## myadictivo (15. Oktober 2014)

ich habe mal eine etwas peinliche frage zu meinem iphone 4s.

also wenn mich jemand anruft und der bildschirm gesperrt ist, bekomme ich nicht die möglichkeit den anruf anzunehmen, wenn im hintergrund noch apps laufen.

ich habe das gestern alles 1000x durchprobiert und bin fast verzweifelt.

 

also wenn mein bildschirm gesperrt ist und apps offen sind, bekomme ich auf dem bildschirm keine anrufanzeige und keine möglichkeit abzunehmen. bis ich dann den bildschirm entsperrt habe, die app gewechselt und auf das telefonbuch switche, ist schon 5x die mailbox dran.

 

wenn der bildschirm gesperrt ist, keine app offen ist bekomm ich ganz normal auf dem bildschirm auch die anzeige wer anruft und die möglichkeit direkt abzunehmen ohne erst den ganzen käse zu entsperren.

 

IOS ist die aktuellste version installiert. muss ich irgendwo einstellungstechnisch was umstellen oder was läuft da falsch ?


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2014)

Nicht direkt nur Handy. Aber ich find das Werbevideo von Adobe so geil

Surface 3 und Windows Handy hab ich ja schon. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Adobe Package und TALENT 

 

Laber! Das mit den Pferden im Video geht doch nie und nimmer.


----------



## Greendesert (15. Oktober 2014)

ich habe mal eine etwas peinliche frage zu meinem iphone 4s.

also wenn mich jemand anruft und der bildschirm gesperrt ist, bekomme ich nicht die möglichkeit den anruf anzunehmen, wenn im hintergrund noch apps laufen.

ich habe das gestern alles 1000x durchprobiert und bin fast verzweifelt.

 

also wenn mein bildschirm gesperrt ist und apps offen sind, bekomme ich auf dem bildschirm keine anrufanzeige und keine möglichkeit abzunehmen. bis ich dann den bildschirm entsperrt habe, die app gewechselt und auf das telefonbuch switche, ist schon 5x die mailbox dran.

 

wenn der bildschirm gesperrt ist, keine app offen ist bekomm ich ganz normal auf dem bildschirm auch die anzeige wer anruft und die möglichkeit direkt abzunehmen ohne erst den ganzen käse zu entsperren.

 

IOS ist die aktuellste version installiert. muss ich irgendwo einstellungstechnisch was umstellen oder was läuft da falsch ?

 

Ich habe auch ein 4s und das Problem ist mir neu. Da du meinst das du das neueste iOS drauf hast, gehe ich mal davon aus das du kein Jailbreak hast.

Hast du denn irgendwelche "Telefon" Apps drauf?


----------



## myadictivo (15. Oktober 2014)

ich habe eine app um meine kontakte einfacher zu verwalten. obs an der liegt ? leider kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen ab wann das merkwürdige verhalten angefangen hat


----------



## Greendesert (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja das wäre jetzt so meine Idee gewesen, das eine App das irgendwie Blockt, obwohl die iOS Architektur recht robust gegen solche Apps ist, das alles was erst mal iOS eigen ist vor rang hat.

 

Du hast aber nicht die "Nicht Stören" Funktion drin oder?


----------



## vollmi (15. Oktober 2014)

Laber! Das mit den Pferden im Video geht doch nie und nimmer. 

 

Das muss alles funktionieren sonst würden sich die Werbetexter ja nicht an ihren Schwur halten:


 

 

Ein Werber gelobt die ewige Tapferkeit.
Sein Herz kennt nur die Tugend.
Sein Schwert verteidigt die Hilflosen.
Seine Macht unterstützt die Schwachen.
*Sein Mund spricht nur die Wahrheit.*
Sein Zorn zerschlägt die Bösen.
 

mfg René


----------



## myadictivo (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja das wäre jetzt so meine Idee gewesen, das eine App das irgendwie Blockt, obwohl die iOS Architektur recht robust gegen solche Apps ist, das alles was erst mal iOS eigen ist vor rang hat.

 

Du hast aber nicht die "Nicht Stören" Funktion drin oder?

 

eigentlich nicht. die app wurde aber laut info auch schon aktualisiert. ich probier das dann heute vll nochmal aus mit deinstallierter app. komischweise bekomm ich ja 0 anzeige auf dem display bei der geschichte. also es bleibt auch einfach schwarz, nur der klingelton ist zu hören.


----------

